# Buzzy Boy and I! :)



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been thinking about writing a journal for awhile now, and finally have the chance! I'll begin by telling you a little bit about my horse and I!

I recently bought a gelding from my bus driver and named him Buzz. We love to barrel race and have a ton of tough Texas competition! Last week was our first show, which didn't go as planned... First of all, I think that that arena is cursed, or just plain HATES me (because all three times that I ran there, I got a no time or made a bad run...), second of all, my aunt came to the race and decided that my stirrups were too long, so she shortened them, ten minutes before my run! So, I went into the arena for my run, my horse felt great, and made an amazing first turn. Heading to second, I lost my right stirrup, and then almost fell off the other side going around second, losing my left stirrup! I had to pull my horse off of the second barrel, because he turns HARD and FAST, and had to pull him to a stop.  It's okay though because next weekend is my next chance!  I'll update it after my next run!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Your horse is so cute!! I love his face markings.


----------

